# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  14 Oct 11 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.8 - IMEI CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE: FIRST IN THE WORLD!

## mohamed73

*14 October 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.8 - 
IMEI CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE:*  Added 4 NEW models: 
- ZTE N290, 
- ZTE R220,  *- ZTE G-R250, <= FIRST IN WORLD
- ORANGE DALLAS, <= FIRST IN WORLD*  
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!  
BR
julvir

----------

